# 90g planted evolution. - lots of pics



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Well about 6 years ago we moved and I had to give up my 55g African Cichlid tank. I was crushed, i gave it to a friend who promised to love it and my 4yr old Cichlids where dead two months later... 

So there is my sob story... Since the move life has been busy but I have finally convinced my wife to let me get a tank. Im certain she had no idea what she was getting herself into lol. I picked up a 90g and a stand from Craigslist and got started. 

Once set up and cycled we added some fish, trouble is the full vision could not be revealed all at once. My wife would lose her mind lol. Plus I've never done a planted tank before this and I needed plenty of time to read and learn. So stage one was fake decor and a DIY hood and light.

I only have my cell phone for pics so they will not be very good, but they will be coming. I've made tons of mistakes along the way but its been fun! Please feel free to comment as I go, but know that the build is currently 3 months ahead of the thread.. Once I get caught up it will be much slower.

Pics to come


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmm... Well all of my photos are on my phone and I cannot se to get them onto here so I suppose the first thing I need is help with that lol...

I may have gotten it. But I think one shot is up side down... So this is the tank just after stocking fish.. We added fish too fast I know, but levels stayed low and no losses so its all good.

Btw today I removed that light fixture (came with the tank) from my DIY hood (that you will see soon) and it is now for sale if anyone is interested... Bulbs are said to be about 3months old one 12k and the other atinic.

Ok more in a few...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/

Reference:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/intr...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for the link, the pics above where posted using method #2 I will try Picasa though.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*DIY Canopy*

Well i hope I can get these pics up properly this time... They are all in picasa now, and i made notes on them there so i hope the notes transfer over here too.
Hmmm... That didn't work... Im going to go reread the guide one more time, i must be missing something...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Third times the charm?*










Slot carved out for secondary HOB filter

Woot!!! Well after much trial and error I got it.. Although it is not as simple as was described it is a method that can work...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

jobber said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/
> 
> Reference:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/intr...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/


Ok at this point im lost... Ive copied the link from my browser window but it doesnt work... Is there some way inside picaso? If so i cant see it...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's how the code looks like when you post the link:

http://i403.photobucket.com/picture.jpg[ /IMG]

The weblink (URL) should be place in between the image tags [IMG]. Please make sure that your photo is viewable by public (not private).

Cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Swope2bc said:


> I hope... Nope... Didn't work... No idea why...


Your link is not pointing to any image, here how your link look like:


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*DIY Canopy Continued...*

I believe we have solved the picture problem and now its time to put it all out there, the next few pics are the Canopy build. I used 1"x3" Hemlock and sealed it with many coats of acrylic clear coat and aquarium safe silicone on all inside seams.

Fitted inside is the old light fixture (to be replaced by T5HO 54w x2) as well as a glo ho ballast running T5HO 54w x2

Test Fit









HOB slot 









Notice the routered groves to fit over the tank surround... This allows the cover to fit tight against the glass. 









Slot for HOB 









Starting to look like a canopy 









small step in the back to minimize light spill out the back and to provide a ledge for the hinge to open and sit on. 









Ok, that's all you get for now.. Next step is to prep it and then fit the light fixtures in.. Then on the tank


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Time for a transformation*

Good lighting makes all the difference.. At first the family thought it was just a lighting upgrade, but obviously it was chosen for its ability to grow plants. T5HO is a reasonably priced option (I was day dreaming about LED but...) So with the old fixture (actinic x1 and 12k daylight x1) and the new T5HO 54w x2 (GLO Ballast for $35 and the price of 6500 grow bulbs) This new hood would put me in the med light range.. Good enough to start out..

Before the new canopy - old light fixture will be fitted into the new canopy until i can convince the boss i need to replace it with HOT5's









Test Fitting w/o lights


















The canopy has been clear coated, sealed inside with aquarium safe silicone and fitted with the old light fixture and HOT5 54W x 2 

















Bam! New lights, Yay! Time to consider getting rid of those plastic "things" and moving to live plants


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great looking tank and nice pictures!


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot Jobber, an thanks for your help too! I'll get more up soon. Need more people to read it though


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks good,nice canopy...does it get hot in there?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent job on this canopy. It looks great. I wish I could do this kind of things...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The plastic plants aren't too bad considering if you're doing African cichlids, they may have a feast of live plants. See how both works out in your tank. Plastic plants do give some surface area for beneficial bacteria, not a lot but some. Where's all the fish


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

dabandit1 said:


> Looks good,nice canopy...does it get hot in there?


Thank you!! It does get a little warm in there, but not enough to affect water temps... It will cool off a bunch now that the old fixture is out, but ill save that in for for when I get it up


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

crazy72 said:


> Excellent job on this canopy. It looks great. I wish I could do this kind of things...


Lol, I had some help from a friend more talented than I am in that area.. It did turn out pretty sweet though! Thank you


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

jobber said:


> The plastic plants aren't too bad considering if you're doing African cichlids, they may have a feast of live plants. See how both works out in your tank. Plastic plants do give some surface area for beneficial bacteria, not a lot but some. Where's all the fish


You must have misunderstood, I used to have Africans, I am going planted community with this tank. There are fish in there, just hard to see em lol, I'll put up some pics of em soon though. Wish my camera took better shots... I will try to put lots more up tomorrow, maybe even get it caught up to where I am now


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*The Journey Continues*

With the new hood in place and lights shinning brightly it is now time to make a tank tool. My washroom is about 45 feet from the tank and the 5g bucket brigade was NO FUN! Especially when I plan to DIY Dry ferts using EI once this tank is planted! So 9 5g buckets each way once a week! ugh! lol. And so I decided to build my own Python siphon. (Also known as a venturi or jet pump).

In the past I have busted python siphons so I decided to make my own . Works like a charm if you know the trick 









Parts list for this bad boy include:
1. 3/4" Hose to sink fitting
2. 3/4" Hose to Pipe threads (also has 1/2" female pipe thread)
3. 1/2" thread x 1/4" barbed 
4. 3/4" PVC T
5. 3/4" Hose to Pipe threads (also has 1/2" female pipe thread)
6. 1/2" thread x 3/8" barbed
7. 3/4" to 1/2" reducer
8. 2" of 1/2" pipe - This can be replaced with a threaded nipple
9. 1/2" slip or threaded ball valve

So the trick behind this is the reduction in size with creates the siphon. Everything goes together pretty self explanatory except that part #2, #3 and #7 must be epoxied into place to create a strong tight seal.

his one won't be breaking soon  









The only trick to getting this to work is that you must either place something under it that fills with water or let the sink it runs into fill up past the valve handle before the siphon will begin. I can explain why if someone decides to ask... After the siphon starts I keep the sink running for the quick substrate cleaning (stronger siphon) and then turn the sink off to let the rest happen via gravity.

Is that all clear as mud now?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Man the hood on that is AWESOME.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Man the hood on that is AWESOME.


Thanks Reckon! I will post a picture with everything inside it once its done.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*"You can't do DIY CO2 in a 90g!"*

Well everything I read said you can't, but I am a bit stubborn... So I weighed the options... $200+ for pressurized CO2 and sleep on the couch until Christmas.... Or settle for DIY and hope for the best until the boss decides I am worthy of ANOTHER new toy....  Hmmm... What to do.... Build the best DIY CO2 I can imagine!

I have seen 2l pop bottles and 1g juice jugs etc... Everyone complains about the work changing them out and the time and... and.... Well I want this thing to provide LOT's of CO2, last a long time, look decent (even though its hidden) and be easy to change out... So here goes...










What is all of that going to do you ask????

Well This of course :lol:










I ended up with 2x 1gallon. I am using wine yeast and getting steady CO2 for the tank. All I need to stay in the green is a touch of excel at water changes.










Bubbling away after three weeks the same as day one, who says you can't DIY CO2 for a 90g? Some day i plan to go pressurized, but this has been loads of fun!

I built an inline reactor out of an old python tube too, but I have not taken a picture of it... Sorry


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Boredom or Evolution??*

I got bored with the flat substrate so I built a step in the corner. It is completely opened underneath and my filter pump pushes a little water underneath too. Just to make sure it doesn't get stagnant underneath. The fish love it!

I may regret it some day, but for now it is working out very well!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice set up with caves to boot! Maybe a place for future dwarf cichlids to have their babies? Now mabbe a branchy stump on top of the plateau? 

Like this?









Or this?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the step, that's so cool! Wonder if it'll get gross and dirty underneath though? Are you planning to add more plants?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Really like the cave under the step, something I want to do if/when I setup a larger tank. Interested in how you made it...
That scape looks awesome btw


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Nice set up with caves to boot! Maybe a place for future dwarf cichlids to have their babies? Now mabbe a branchy stump on top of the plateau?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> ...


I have a great piece of driftwood that you will see soon. Man I would love my tank to grow out like those!! I've tried some low growing ground covers and the fish just ate em lol! I will have more light soon and try it again though


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

covertune said:


> Love the step, that's so cool! Wonder if it'll get gross and dirty underneath though? Are you planning to add more plants?


It will be a jungle by the time I'm done , and the step has been in over a month now and there is not a bit of build up underneath..


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Sploosh said:


> Really like the cave under the step, something I want to do if/when I setup a larger tank. Interested in how you made it...
> That scape looks awesome btw


Thanks Sploosh!! I wish I took pictures of that process, but I used a plastic variegated board (like plastic cardboard) I then used PVC supports underneath it and painted it with light brown Krylon Fusion just in case some showed through the sand. Then stacked the rocks against it to allow my substrate a bit of transition..


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Slowly clearing out the fake plants, and yay the water is clear *










You can see some rotala in the center back and cabamba in the back right corner. They where in horrible shape when I got them! And I mean really bad, so hopefully they grow out well...

Also in the foreground I have some very cool low growing ground cover, but today its all gone.. It either melted away or the fish ate it, every last piece.. Even while making sure the fish where few and had greens to enjoy.. Oh well though

Oh and don't pay any mind to the eyesore in the back right corner it will be hidden soon


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Swope2bc said:


> It will be a jungle by the time I'm done , and the step has been in over a month now and there is not a bit of build up underneath..


Well that's awesome! Looking forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

covertune said:


> Well that's awesome! Looking forward to seeing the progression.


The last picture is about 4 weeks ago, so alot has changed since then. I will be posting it all up as I have a moment, but it will be a rapid change for the next couple days :bigsmile: and then you can watch it grow out slowly with me..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Swope2bc said:


> I have a great piece of driftwood that you will see soon. Man I would love my tank to grow out like those!! I've tried some low growing ground covers and the fish just ate em lol! I will have more light soon and try it again though


Whoops, I always have plants on the brain so I automatically look at scapes with lots of that in there. How about some thing like this? No plants! 









It's just being strategic with wood and rocks. Mainly the rocks more than anything I think. Amazing what can be done with 1-2 pieces of wood and then the rocks around them.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

crimper said:


> Here's how the code looks like when you post the link:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/picture.jpg[ /IMG]
> 
> ...


Oh not to worry there will be (are) plants in the tank! Just the ground covers that didn't make it... I believe it was either bad plants (they where not in good shape when I got them) or perhaps not enought light. That will not be a problem soon.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Things continue to grow*

As you can see foreground plants are gone.. Expensive fish food lol.. The Cabomba (sp?) in the back right continues to grow, and the rotala (sp?) has not died yet... Big steps are about to happen so keep your eyes pealed!










Yep!! You are correct! I got my driftwood in :bigsmile:!!

Plus lots of new plants! The Ludwigia in the front right is going to be moved, and the back of bio media I forgot to remove after my water change before the pic lol... Cabomba away!! 2" of growth per day now!!!


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Here we are Today!*

Finally the last of the fake plants have gone.. Replaced by anubius barteri. Now everything needs to grow!










In the back left corner there is some Bocaba, I am not sure the name of the plant next to the cave (anyone ID it for me??) And I think the one in the front left a crypt. Also some grass looking stuff in the center (not sure of the name there either)

In the center back you can see the Rotala peaking out around the driftwood, there is a large field of it there now and it will grow up nicely now I believe.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very nicely done. Liking the elevated area. Live plants makes a big difference. The planted community is starting to develop very well. What's that? Discus in a 90g...

Looking forward to the surprise.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

jobber said:


> Very nicely done. Liking the elevated area. Live plants makes a big difference. The planted community is starting to develop very well. What's that? Discus in a 90g...
> 
> Looking forward to the surprise.
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone


ROFL, after seeing your discus tank ! I have not decided who will take up the center yet, we have very VERY hard water with high natural PH over here (gh 14 and PH 8.2) so I am not sure I want all the effort to bring it down so far... Though, with the driftwood and CO2 it has come down a lot already... Maybe Angels for this time around as I have been so far away from Aquaria all these years and who knows Discus may show their personality some day.. Only time will tell.. To keep the boss happy she gets to help choose the fish too


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

WHOAH! That's a big change! Looks even better!
Take a close up shot of the plant you want to have IDed. I'm sure someone can name it.

Hahaha. Green Cabomba grows like CRAZY with CO2. Even my red ones give me 1-2 inches PER DAY (though they aren't as good with propogating). Be ruthless when you trim them.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> WHOAH! That's a big change! Looks even better!
> Take a close up shot of the plant you want to have IDed. I'm sure someone can name it.
> 
> Hahaha. Green Cabomba grows like CRAZY with CO2. Even my red ones give me 1-2 inches PER DAY (though they aren't as good with propogating). Be ruthless when you trim them.


I will try to get pics of those plants next chance I get, and yeah I get 2-3" a day easily! I cut out about 10-30 6" stems a week now lol, luckily I live in a tiny town and my LFS (if it can be called that with 6 tanks grimily abiding in one dark dirty corner) is going to take it in on trade


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Oops double post lol, hey can a guy mix red and green cabomba together?? Or will the green overpower the red?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I heard domestic discus can survive in alkaline and hard water 

Sorry, I'm a bit of a bad influence as I'm still in this discus fever mode. Angels would look good in the tank, especially a school of them. Any farm raised fish will acclimatize to the water parameters out of your tap. But like you said, the wood and co2 will bring the pH down. 

So would rainbowfish.. bosemani, red salmon, dwarf neons. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Quite the operation you'll have there. Soon you'll have enough credit to get whatever fish you want  
Wish my LFS would take plants, I have sooo much Rotala Indica...

Not sure if they're up your alley but livebearers should do well with high pH and they prefer hard water.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

jobber said:


> I heard domestic discus can survive in alkaline and hard water
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit of a bad influence as I'm still in this discus fever mode. Angels would look good in the tank, especially a school of them. Any farm raised fish will acclimatize to the water parameters out of your tap. But like you said, the wood and co2 will bring the pH down.
> 
> ...


There is a hobbyist about 3hrs from me who breeds her Angels, my wife is convinced that we need those lol... I would not mind having a huge school of neon's or some other very small schooling fish in there too..


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Horrible pics of a couple residents*

These pics are not good at all, especially of the GBR but what can you expect from a cell phone lol


















And one of our Khuli Loaches, I love these guys lol, they are so.... I dunno lol


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Quite the operation you'll have there. Soon you'll have enough credit to get whatever fish you want
> Wish my LFS would take plants, I have sooo much Rotala Indica...
> 
> Not sure if they're up your alley but livebearers should do well with high pH and they prefer hard water.


Yeah my wife keeps asking about guppies... How would they do with Angels in the tank?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You've done a great job! Looks awesome.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see why you can't have both red and green cabomba. There should lots of nutrients in your water column to keep both of them happy. I've never had both at the same time though so I'm not sure how it looks in the scape. I do know that the red cabomba makes a great background plant. Green cabomba makes the tank look much more lush. In my opinion, as a hedge it doesn't look as good as red cabomba. Green cabomba does looks best when planted so it looks like an explosion or peacock tail: plant stems planted very closely together at the bottom then allowed to spread out higher up, shorter stems in the front.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> I don't see why you can't have both red and green cabomba. There should lots of nutrients in your water column to keep both of them happy. I've never had both at the same time though so I'm not sure how it looks in the scape. I do know that the red cabomba makes a great background plant. Green cabomba makes the tank look much more lush. In my opinion, as a hedge it doesn't look as good as red cabomba. Green cabomba does looks best when planted so it looks like an explosion or peacock tail: plant stems planted very closely together at the bottom then allowed to spread out higher up, shorter stems in the front.


Interesting.. I have basically been trimming 6" off the top each week and keeping everything in front that tries to spread cut off.. Perhaps the tapered look you are referring to would look pretty cool! I may try that at some point... When I am on the road for a month the tank is going to get WAY out of hand so it would be a perfect time to test trim a new look and if I don't like it I can always clear it out anyway. I just hope my buddy actually does the water changes and doses for me lol...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Right corner still looks kinda bare right?









This is much better.









Heh, now that I've given my advice, my disclaimer is that I haven't won any awards and I've tried planting/growing it that way myself, it's definately easier said than done.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Right corner still looks kinda bare right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol isn't everything?? Tell me about that mesh grid on the right side of the hex tank? (Sorry Corner Tank)


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*A couple more residents*

I thought I would show a couple more house guests before picking your brains about plant ID's

Here is our Dwarf Corey (don't know the long name), this little guy was all lonely in a pet store tank so we brought him home.. I have 3 other coreys in the tank, but I just felt bad for this little guy.. He follows the bigger ones around like their baby brother! He is about 1/2" long.










We have a school of black skirt tetras (6), man these guys got big fast! They where about 3/4" long about a month ago and now they are 1.5" long and tall!










Now I don't know if this guy is having trouble or what, but he is the male of my GBR pair. He is totally awesome when he is out, but he has been hiding for about 3 days now...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Light Up The Night!!!*

So, one last update before I ask questions... I finally got around to taking the old light fixture out. (BTW it is for sale if anyone is interested.. 36" takes 2 bulbs.. Currently has 1 atinic and one 12k apx 3 months old each)

We put in another GLO ballast and 2 more 54w T5HO bulbs.. Some day I may raise it up to 6 bulbs but I think this will do.. 2.4 wpg at HO.. Is this considered high or med-high lighting? Because of the HO??

Before - 









After - 









What are those shiny strips in there you ask???

Ahh well as the title implies,

yep you guessed it,

MOON lights!

They are so cool!










I will try to get a decent shot with the lights out tonight.. It looks really neat over there in the corner all blue in the dark.. It is very neat to sit and wait awhile (or come out in the middle of the night lol) and see some of the more nocturnal types moving about the tank while the others snooze on soft currents..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Its not my tank but I'm assuming that tank's owner was about to try growing moss on it.
2.4 watt/gal shouldn't be too much. I'm running the same amount right now on both my high tech tanks and I'm considering adding more based on the plants I have...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Its not my tank but I'm assuming that tank's owner was about to try growing moss on it.
> 2.4 watt/gal shouldn't be too much. I'm running the same amount right now on both my high tech tanks and I'm considering adding more based on the plants I have...


Thats too bad actually... I was hoping that I had enough light to grow some higher demand red highlights in there... Not to mention to effectivly grow ground covers... Oh well, what i have in there now all has new growth and is doing very well so im happy.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Time for some Identification!*

If anyone can help out with these I would greatly appreciate it. Also, I never remember the full name of my plants... So if you know the full name will also try to remember it lol..

First up is this little guy.. He had dark green leaves with a bit of purple underneath when I got it.. The leaves started to melt away so many of those have been clipped off but the new growth is coming out green only...










Next we have this grass. I think the name starts with an O but... If you can tell me how tall it will get as well as the name that would be great.










Now we have the next plant.. I picked this up unmarked at our LFS (there plants are whatever they can get cheap and IF it survives in their tank you can buy it...) I think its a crypt... I noticed the tips turning black on it and checked to see my nitrates and phosphates where both 0! so I dosed em up a bit... I guess my DIY mix is a little lean on those...










Lastly I have a pic of the rotala (I think... full name??) that was melting to nothing an I thought would die to begin with... It is peaking up past the driftwood now and seems to be doing very well.










Thanks for watching the tank, and for helping out


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

want to ID for me?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Swope2bc said:


> So, one last update before I ask questions... I finally got around to taking the old light fixture out. (BTW it is for sale if anyone is interested.. 36" takes 2 bulbs.. Currently has 1 atinic and one 12k apx 3 months old each)
> 
> We put in another GLO ballast and 2 more 54w T5HO bulbs.. Some day I may raise it up to 6 bulbs but I think this will do.. 2.4 wpg at HO.. Is this considered high or med-high lighting?.


The whole Watt per Galloon Rule is a sham, the best way is to measure light intensity is using a PAR meter as reflectors play a big role on light concentation and intensity.

I'm running 4x54W T5HOs TEK lighting on pmy 90G Heavily Planted tank which is only 2.4W/G and yet red plants such as Reinickiis and Rotala Macandra are thriving.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

crimper said:


> The whole Watt per Galloon Rule is a sham, the best way is to measure light intensity is using a PAR meter as reflectors play a big role on light concentation and intensity.
> 
> I'm running 4x54W T5HOs TEK lighting on pmy 90G Heavily Planted tank which is only 2.4W/G and yet red plants such as Reinickiis and Rotala Macandra are thriving.


Thanks Crimper, I was reading your build thread when your reply came in lol. Its awesome! I don't really have reflectors, just white vinyl... What can you tell me about reflectors? DIY options...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Those TEK reflectors are really good and efficient, they are a bit pricey but worth the money IMHO. J&L aquatics used to carry them, but I guess they deal with Aquamedic now and ditch TEK for whatever reasons.

Get good reflectors and you're set. You can buy TEK reflectors, I don't know who carry them now. You'll be able to grow nice red plants with your 2.4W/G light. Great build by the way, I wish I have those skills that you have


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

crimper said:


> Those TEK reflectors are really good and efficient, they are a bit pricey but worth the money IMHO. J&L aquatics used to carry them, but I guess they deal with Aquamedic now and ditch TEK for whatever reasons.
> 
> Get good reflectors and you're set. You can buy TEK reflectors, I don't know who carry them now. You'll be able to grow nice red plants with your 2.4W/G light. Great build by the way, I wish I have those skills that you have


Thanks again Crimper, you keep complimenting me... Ive been engrossed in your build read all evening lol.. Just passed the carpet raising fiasco ! Btw i noticed your from the Philippines! My wife is from Tarloc (sp.) Her family is all in Surrey now though...

What do you know about using mirrors as reflectors?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Swope2bc said:


> Thanks again Crimper, you keep complimenting me... Ive been engrossed in your build read all evening lol.. Just passed the carpet raising fiasco ! Btw i noticed your from the Philippines! My wife is from Tarloc (sp.) Her family is all in Surrey now though...
> 
> What do you know about using mirrors as reflectors?


Cool! So she must love fish too! Yeah, there's quite a few fellow members here at BCA... The Legendary Planted tank guru, Bien Lim... Discus guru MELO and so on were all from the Philippines. :big smile:

About mirrors, I haven't heard anybody customized mirror as reflectors for aquarium use. That would work, but the only question is the efficiency. If you could curve a mirror into a parabolic shape to reflect all the lights in one direction then that would be the best reflector that you could ever use. :lol:


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

crimper said:


> Cool! So she must love fish too! Yeah, there's quite a few fellow members here at BCA... The Legendary Planted tank guru, Bien Lim... Discus guru MELO and so on were all from the Philippines. :big smile:
> 
> About mirrors, I haven't heard anybody customized mirror as reflectors for aquarium use. That would work, but the only question is the efficiency. If you could curve a mirror into a parabolic shape to reflect all the lights in one direction then that would be the best reflector that you could ever use. :lol:


She likes fish to eat lol, she thinks im obsessed with the whole aquarium thing lol... Parabolic shape..? I used white pvc rain gutter... But im always game for an upgrade lol.. As long as I can DIY it


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

She is right! Aquarium is our obsession, that's why were here at BCA :lol: Drooling on every tank and every fish that we see :big smile:

And you're not alone, that's what my wife thinks too! :lol:

Funny, I was just talking to Discus Hans on FB. He commented on my status... Watching Tanked! lol


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

thefishwife said:


> You've done a great job! Looks awesome.


Thanks again for sending the plants! That Taiwan Moss is sweet! I like it alot better than regular Java.. It has been attached to window screen and tied around one of the eyesores in the back of the tank, hopefully that will become a little moss covered blob  Also a little on the driftwood. I hope the other stuff survives, I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, perhaps a dumb question, but how do you put your journal links in your signature? Or anything in that area for that matter lol...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Upper right hand corner. Click settings. Then look left side column of items. Click edit signature. Cut and pasre link of your journal. Click submit or save changes.

Of course best to do it on the desktop computer.


Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

jobber said:


> Upper right hand corner. Click settings. Then look left side column of items. Click edit signature. Cut and pasre link of your journal. Click submit or save changes.
> 
> Of course best to do it on the desktop computer.
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone


 I tried that Jobber.. It went in but was a long URL code instead of a simple title. And then When I went back and looked at some of my old posts the signature was not there anyway..

I take it back, I see it there now.. But the URL is in red rather than just the title...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

*Fish netting nightmares!*

Well the time has come to remove a few fish.... Netting fish is always such a pain! So to remove the 2 CAE's, that I placed in the tank early on, and the 2 regular plecos, before they get bigger and even more brutal, I decided to try my hand at a DIY fish trap. If someone is interested i would be glad to post a picture and some instructions..

Its pretty simple though, in the first 3 hours I caught 8 fish including the 2 CAE's. The Plecos have been rather elusive still. Im hoping the cucumber slices over night will draw them in


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been contemplating a couple of upgrades... What is everyone's opinion of Sumps on a co2 injected tank? The other is a product I have found to use for a light reflector. I ordered some and it looks AWESOME! It has not arrived yet, but I will try to provide a link to their video.. It is called 3m Light Enhancement Film

First their PDF spec sheet -

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?zzzzzzhfrKNzTb_z4b_zzzy0XjvZZZZ8-

And here is a link to their video

3M Signage: 3M Light Enhancement Film (LEF) 3635-100 - YouTube


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

No comments at all???


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Well with a one month trip ahead of me (someone will be caring for my tanks for me...) And my first non producing batch of DIY CO2 I broke down and bought a pressurized system.. Sigh, now im day dreaming about a RKL unit! Does it ever end? lol Once you get one tank just right and with all the bells and whistles your mind begins to wander about for plans on another tank lol... Anyone know the number for AHA? Aquarium Hobbyists Anonymous!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the life of an Aquarium Hobbyist, I think you may be getting signs of MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

what's an RKL unit? You won't look back on the pressurized unit, but make sure you do a big trim before you go. When I left for 2 weeks to vacation in mexico, my plants overgrew so much that they shaded themselves and a lot of their own stems/leaves melted away.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> what's an RKL unit?


Reef Keeper Lite. One of the Digital Aquatics controllers.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Why not use a pH controller?


----------

